
Ask HN: Can I ethically take a Tea Cup from my Office - the_dripper
I found this really cool Tea Cup in my Offce Today. The Thing is that I really want to have it, and I&#x27;m really not sure if it belongs to anyone.<p>It is not very new, and the design isn&#x27;t really appealing per se. That is why I think, that it would not be missed, if I took it. But on the Other hand I am sure that it isn&#x27;t provided by the company and instead belongs to someone.<p>If I would take it, I would of course bring a replacement (as I am not a Monster ;) )<p>So my question is; is it ethically correct (or at least ok) to take this cup, and replace it with a newer one.
======
DanBC
In law this is probably theft. You're dishonestly appropriating something,
with the intent of permanently depriving the owner of it. You'll claim that
you're replacing it with an item of similar value, but that claim fails
because i) the act of replacement means you know you shouldn't just take the
cup and ii) the replacement is not equivalent, or you'd just keep the
replacement without taking the original.

> I'm really not sure if it belongs to anyone.

If you knew it was just a generic cup and you were replacing it with something
that was equally usable, and the original was not going to be missed by
anyone, I'd say it's ethically ok to take the cup. But you don't know this.
Maybe that cup belongs to someone and they're just too shy / non-
confrontational to tell you to stop using their cup.

------
SuoDuanDao
I would ask the office manager. It's his or her job (at least theoretically)
to keep track of things like this mug.

If they don't know, and the two of you make the rounds asking everyone whether
they brought in this cool teacup, it seems like one of those funny quirky
stories that would make people think more fondly of their workplace.

------
Pompidou
You have to think about the useless of material property. Kids are sensible to
this "daddy I want this, I want this" until som tears let daddy gives this
stuff to the little crying kiddy. But beeing older learn you to lay of this
behaviour. Im sure you already have in your home a glass, a mug, or anything
that can be filled with tea.

~~~
the_dripper
You are surprisingly right, after asking this question I was consiering how I
alreay have enought materialistic posessions. Altough its sentimental value is
high in my eyes, I really don't need this, as you youself said, becuase I
already have enough material posessions. Thank you for your answer, it really
made me reconsider.

~~~
Pompidou
Of course, we all have this kiddy in ourself !

